# My1856 Blazer SS (NEW PICTURES July 4th)



## semojetman

Here is my boat.
Its coming along.

I bought it as a bare aluminum hull.







Shes got a perforated aluminum floor, extended rear deck, single sport console, custom bench seat, 2 tempress seats, and much more to come.






60/40 4 stroke Mercury with power trim.

Plans before spring:
Trolling motor
Front and rear pedestal seats
Swim ladder
Green Blazer SS decals on side
Navigation lights
Stereo system
New trailer


----------



## Jim

How much should I make the check out for? :beer:


----------



## Kevin Turner

Nice!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Looks good. Have you got a chance to put it in the water yet?


----------



## semojetman

Havent had it in the water yet.
I cant wait.

The only big thing I still need is a new trailer.
Ive got it on a big old ugly trailer.
I would like to find a Rivercraft or like trailer.
If anybody has one or knows a good place to find a good deal on one, please holler at me.






That is the boat captain to the right of the picture, my son and extreme boat enthusiast Mason.
He picked out all the colors. A 4 year old knows best, cause it looks good.

Here is a shot of it before rigging









Here is the heart of the boat




So, whats everyone think so far?
Thank you to the comments already.


----------



## lowe1648

I'm waiting to ear how it runs with the 60/40 . I've been trying to decide hat to repower with either 60/40 4 stroke or older 90/65 2 stroke


----------



## moelkhuntr

That's a nice looking boat. Like the color scheme of the seats and with Green lettering it should really stand out.


----------



## semojetman

I will let you know how it runs as soon as i run it.

The guy that rigged it for me has almost the same boat.
1856 SS with a 60/40 merc 4 stroke and it runs great.
His runs 36 downriver and 34 runnin up, and gets on plane very easy.

I thought about a larger older 2 stroke, but i kept weighing the options, for the price, warranty, fuel mileage, ease of maintenance, quietness, quality, i fell in love with the 4 stroke merc.


----------



## semojetman

Everybody has been asking me about how and where and for how much.
Well, Ill lay it out so everyone has an idea for future projects.

1856 Blazer SS was $2700 but then i added the wide gunnels, diamond plate front nose, all aluminum transom which brought me up to $3400

Engine: 60/40 4 stroke Mercury Fuel injected: $5950
Perforated floor: $500
Sport console with steering:$450

Where i got it:
Boat: Current River Marine in Doniphan MO
Motor: Buckshot Marine in Van Buren MO
Floor,console,etc. Buckshot Marine an Buren MO


----------



## riverracer

I think u will wish u had bought the 90, thats alot of boat for a 60 hp !!!!! I am running a 250xs on a 17'6 x 56 and wish I had a 300 :shock: You can never have too much power, thats the reason they make controls !!! It is a good looking setup =D> What happened to the inboard you was building ?????


----------



## semojetman

Im still doing the inboard boat, but im gonna do it slower than planned, so i put this one together to play with.

I wanted the 60/40 to run around Van Buren.

The V8 inboard boat will be the GO FAST boat.


----------



## semojetman

I scored a brand new 12 gallon tank for free because it had a pinhole in it.
Prolly gonna take it out and see how it runs saturday if its nice


----------



## Roost

very cool rig! Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## semojetman

Well, ive got it about half polished. 
It looks good, but not from a lack of work. My arms and back are killing me.
My ol buffer is even tired.


----------



## smackdaddy53

You polished the whole hull like that?
Wow


----------



## semojetman

Well, im going to.
Im not done yet.
Its a job, thats for sure.

Im putting vinyl graphics on the back so i didnt polish it as much as the front


----------



## tnriverluver

I had never seen one of these boats before until a camping trip at Reelfoot Lake in April of 2011. Some guy pulled into the convenience store In Tiptonville I was at and he had the entire boat polished like chrome. It was hard to miss. I have been craving one of these ever since!


----------



## openseat

Sharp Rig! Couple questions, if you get a chance:

1. Can you explain and/or show pic of how the pedestal bases are mounted in the floor? I'm guessing the bases are either attached to a hull brace or to some kind of stringer plate run between two hull braces.

2. Did you have to do anything different to polish that diamond plate on the bow, or did you just use the same buffing pad as on the side of the hull?

I'm looking to do both to my 1752 blazer.


----------



## semojetman

Yes, the seat bases have 6 screws. 3 of them run into the factory brace and then the other 3 go into a Z shaped full width brace that is in there for the perforated floor.


On the other subject, i. Didnt have to polish the diamond plate on the front, it came from Blazer already polished. I dont really know how you polish diamond plate easily.


----------



## tnriverluver

Diamond plate will polish without much more effort than flat using a foam or thick wool bonnet. Just be sure and do it last because the small little snags that are always in it will destroy your pads in short order. Most diamond plate is anodized alum and not true polished aluminum so use care when trying different products. If you remove the anodized finish (With acid cleaners) then you really do have to polish the aluminum diamond plate.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Man that is a sweet rig


----------



## semojetman

Thank you.
Ive got alot more to do to it.

About to start in on the trailer


----------



## semojetman

Here is a shot of the trailer transformation. Its slowly getting there




Here is a shot of my transom cover/back deck/spoiler









Im gettin there.
Ive still got to:
A. Mount trolling motor
B. Stereo
C. Finish trailer side bunks and paint
D. Navigation and anchor lights
E. Bimini Top
F. Finish ski bar mount


----------



## semojetman

Here is a shot of the work happening to the trailer


----------



## openseat

Ski bar mount???

The upswept rear deck looks coool! Was that more work to fabricate and install than the typical level rear deck extension? I assume the center section is hinged and the side sections are fixed?


----------



## semojetman

the ski bar mount goes in the rear pedestal seat hole and then braces on the transom.
Its mainly to pull my 4 year old in a tube, nothing serious.

you are absolutely right about the rear deck. it is fixed on the sides and hinged in the middle.
it wasnt much harder than a traditional flat deck. just a couple more angles to figure.


----------



## moelkhuntr

Would like to see a clear picture of bottom of the shoe and boat when it is trimmed all the way down. 
Think about doing a little adjusting to my motor. Your boat is really coming along. It takes a lot of work to start from a stripped boat, I know. Would like to do a little more to mine when time permits.


----------



## semojetman

I will take a good shot of the shoe to boat when i get home.
it took some fine tuning to get the motor set just right.
any help i can give, ill do my best.

ive got it perfroming really good right now, but im still adding stuff to the bow, so it might change.


----------



## jetpower608

Who polished the hull??? What motor tweaking did you do??


----------



## semojetman

Dallas Tanner polished the hull up for me.
I polished on it alot, but without the right buffing pad and rouge, i would not try it again.

we adjusted on getting the height of the motor just right and sharpened impeller, but nothing else to the motor


----------



## semojetman

Sorry Moelkhuntr it took me so long to get picture of the foot


----------



## moelkhuntr

Looks like your shoe is about 1/4 to 3/8 inch higher than mine. The tip of mine is about 1/8" above the straight edge off the boat. Might raise mine a little time permitting. Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## semojetman

its hard to find that sweet spot. 

too high and it cavitates
too low and it drags in water.


----------



## semojetman

I found a good deal on some compartment lids.
their really nice. Frame, door, hinges, and latch all built together




.


----------



## River Rider

Were those new or used? Looking for a couple...


----------



## semojetman

used.
a guy i work with was parting out an old bass boat, so i gave him $20 for all the lids.


----------



## River Rider

Awesome... You got a steal.


----------



## catmansteve

Looking good man. You Missouri guys sure have some sharp looking boats! I really like that angled cover in front of the transom, looks so much cleaning having your cables and stuff hidden, and keeps stuff from falling back there


----------



## semojetman

Thanks.

Ive still got several things to do, but its come a long ways.
its nickle and dimed me pretty hard. 

glad to hear you guys like it


----------



## semojetman

Got 

my trolling motor mounted up and a little fishing pole holder that my son just had to have.





Gonna run it on clearwater lake this weekend with family.
Maybe get its first fishing expedition under its belt


----------



## Downtown

lookin good
love the colors


----------



## semojetman

I got the trailer painted, the wheels put on, some diamond plate steps made, new black carpet on all the bunks. Its starting to looka lot better.


----------



## SPACECOWBOY

Trailer looks great man!


----------



## lowe1648

Is your trailer made by river craft? If it is how old is it and how is it holding up? My 1.5 yr old trailer is starting to rust up here after a few trips out over the winter and early spring.


----------



## semojetman

My trailer is originally a 1976 EZ Trail.
But I cut everything out of it besides the two outer rails.

It was a stout trailer.

River crafts look really nice when new but they do seem like the paint breaks down pretty quick and they begin to surface rust within a few years


----------



## bulldog

Great job on the trailer. Looks killer.


----------



## ogdenmarine

If anybody is looking for seats like the ones we put in this boat send me a message. We offer custom color choices so you can get it how you want it. Feel free to give me a call anytime. And for those close by Van Buren MO locally our shop is located in the same building as buckshot marine on M highway. We lease the back area from the owner. So if you need boat work and interior work we are a one stop shop! lol


----------

